# My puppy is pooping a lot. Is this normal?



## dogsacm (Nov 21, 2010)

I brought my puppy from the shelter 4 days ago. They told me he was completely healthy He poops a lot like everytime he eats, 30mins later he's pooping this massive poop. Sadtly he has worms too. (argh!) I gave him medicine today and I hope it will be in effect soon.
I feed him twice a day. once at 8am and another at 8pm. Hes a german shepeard less than a year old. 
How many times a day is ok to feed a dog? I hear some ppl feed their dogs once a day. Is this good?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

We feed twice a day, our oldest is a little over a year and our baby is 6 months old.
The worms, and the meds for the worms is probably causing him some potty problems. Have you taken him to YOUR vet? I assumed so, since he's on meds for the worms.

But, you might also think about:
- are you feeding him the same as the same food as the shelter did?
- are you feeding him a HIGH quality food?
- he's in a new environment and is probably anxious and worried on top of having worms and meds to take, and that can cause potty issues, too.
Good luck!


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it normal poops or soft/runny poos? What are you feeding him? We have several dogs and they only poo 2x a day once in the am and once in the late afternoon. We feed 3x a day. It also could be the worms so hopefully will get better after thats fixed. As the posters above stated it could be a little stress being in a new place. Personally I wouldn't feed once a day...they really need at least 2x a day. Lets say the bag says feed 3 cups a day, I would feed 1c am 1c noon and 1c in the evening. So just take the recommended amount and split it 2 or 3 times...those are just recommended amounts and can be adjusted for the dog. So if fluffy is getting fat cut back or to thin up it. My brother has a dog that just acts hungry all the time and she is very obese. I've finally got him feeding a high quality food (was feeding kibbles n bits), TOTW now, she would eat her self silly if allowed so now he feeds a half a can of green beans every evening. Hope this helps, you'll get lots of great advise on this site.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

dogsacm said:


> I brought my puppy from the shelter 4 days ago. They told me he was completely healthy He poops a lot like everytime he eats, 30mins later he's pooping this massive poop. Sadtly he has worms too. (argh!) I gave him medicine today and I hope it will be in effect soon.
> I feed him twice a day. once at 8am and another at 8pm. Hes a german shepeard less than a year old.
> How many times a day is ok to feed a dog? I hear some ppl feed their dogs once a day. Is this good?


My dogs usually go after they eat. Some people do feed once a day but since I have larger dogs (a (will be) 85lbish and a 68lb) I feed twice a day to cut down portions just to help reduce the possibility of bloat.


----------



## dogsacm (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 
Will see what happens after the worms issue is solved.


----------

